# Garland, TX, 10 yr. old Senior, Lucy-URGENT!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. three of the Golden Rescues in TX, two were in Dallas*



--- On Wed, 4/27/11, Olivarez, Adiran <AOlivare @ci.garland.tx.us> wrote:

http://www.petharbor.com/site.asp?ID=GARL&
LUCY - ID#A148561

I am a spayed female, gold Golden Retriever.

The shelter staff think I am about 10 years old.


This information is 1 hour old. 
For more information about this animal, call:
Garland Animal Services at (972) 205-3570
Ask for information about animal ID number A148561 

From: Olivarez, Adiran <[email protected]>
Subject: RE: STATUS * SOS UPDATE * LAST CALL - Garland ,TX Shelter " TRULY". CODE RED ... MUST LEAVE SHELTER TODAY!!!!!
To: [email protected]
Date: Wednesday, April 27, 2011, 9:44 AM


Shepherd was adopted ~ *Lucy the golden is still here, she has been here a long time, she is in adoption and is free...




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


LUCKY – GOLDEN MIX
FREE TO ADOPT

148561 Golden Mix

http://www.petharbor.com/site.asp?ID=GARL&

CALL ADRIAN OLIVAREZ AT (972)205-3571 TO TAG AN ANIMAL FOR YOUR GROUP. MAIN NUMBER IS (972)205-3570 OPTION 2 THEN OPTION 4. ADDRESS IS 600 TOWER ST. GARLAND , TX . 75040; [email protected] ; [email protected]


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Any update on Lucy?

Also, there is an older male Golden (age listed as unknown) listed on the shelter site now.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lucy was adopted from the shelter already (GRRNT intake checked with shelter).

Garland has a good adoption program, they call rescue if the dogs are not adopted after a period of time.


----------

